# Military Homecomings (Video + Photos)



## rreddins (Dec 15, 2011)

I did this as a documentary project last Spring. I hope it's ok to post a youtube video, because that's the format I wanted the project to be viewed. I also included a few of my favorites in the post. I just wanted to share but I'm open for CC as well! 





!

1.






2.





3.





4. 





5.





6.


----------



## camz (Dec 16, 2011)

My best friend from High School is coming back next month or early February I think...finally!


----------



## dab_20 (Dec 20, 2011)

Excellent work. Hit home for me personally- as my brother went to Iraq 4 times and every time the homecoming was so emotional. You did a wonderful job capturing the emotion and reality that so many families have been facing.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Great job.  God Bless our military.


----------

